# I have a long hair dosen't know what do with it!



## Nuna (Apr 10, 2008)

I have a long hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it's very poring I only can do one style .. bony tail or let to the air 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




plz any recommendation to do any new style for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in parties or weddings !
I'll be thankful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PC:
I love Lacey's hair style from so you think you can dance .. can I cut in home !


----------



## MisaMayah (Apr 11, 2008)

She has lovely hair. To do that you just need a large barrell curling iron.

I'd suggest curling your hair for a change on special occasions, but remember to protect it with heat defence & conditioning products. There are plenty of tutorial videos on YouTube so you can learn how to do it!


----------



## Brittni (Apr 11, 2008)

Her hair is FAKE. She's a hair model so she uses extensions a lot. But, you could easily get that by having layers cut into your hair.

Layers would give you a lot more body and options. Loose curls would be hot, crimping, straight down is always pretty, wavy, 3-barrel is a neat effect, pigtails for a sex kitten mood, etc.

Curling long hair really doesn't take that long once you get the hang of it down! It takes me maybe 30-minutes to do my whole head when my hair is down to my back. You could also use rollers at night!


----------



## tiramisu (Apr 11, 2008)

I have long hair and love it.  I don't know how I'll ever be able to part with it, but I am sure I will at some point...
That being said, I love doing different looks (ponytails are fun for when I'm in a rush).  
Try a loose bun, curling the ends of your hair first so it stays all day without crazy stick out pieces.. (the BEST hairpins I've found are "bunheads" [try googling it for a store] that are actually for ballerinas and will HOLD tight all day with just a few pins, even long thick hair like mine); 

try a chignon, even try teasing a bit at the crown, using hairspray and putting back like 1/3 of the upper half, pulling a few pieces free to frame the face-- like a brigitte bardot look? 

I also agree-- on some days, I just love to use like a 1 to 1.5 inch barrel curling iron and curling it all over, and using a bit of Redken Rewind paste to hold the curl after I've softened them by running my hands thru the curls.  I use crane clips to separate my hair into sections to do this better and always use thermal protect spray/creams

It just takes some effort because of the amount of hair.  But enjoy it!  
I always give lengthy responses, but I hope this was pretty clear to understand...


----------

